

What FourSquare needs to do to fend off Facebook - ry0ohki
http://www.startupdetails.com/2010/05/what-foursquare-needs-to-do-to-stay-relevant/

======
brk
This has some well thought out points, but the headline is a little
misleading. Facebook could implement these same ideas (none are patentable) to
"fend off" Foursquare. There is nothing here that would really be a blocker to
Facebook growing their check-in feature.

IMO, one of the benefits of Foursquare is that it is independent of Facebook
and can be slightly more anonymous. There are concerns and websites like
pleaserobme.com that call attention to the dangers of Social Media
oversharing. Foursquare should, IMO, think about ways to make the game both
FUN _and_ SAFE, perhaps things like delayed check-in postings, or options to
show certain check-in data to certain groups or subsets of your "Friends".

